# Where to purchase culvert pipe for a fire pit.



## 3ringer (Nov 1, 2015)

I want to make a fire pit. I would like to line the inside with a piece of pipe and place stone around the pipe. Any ideas where to find this pipe.


----------



## futbolwest (Nov 1, 2015)

*southeast culvert*

We have a company in Winder that sells galvanized, plastic and tar coated pipe but mainly they sell to contractors, etc.... 
Look up their website to get their phone number and see if the won't sell a short section to you.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 1, 2015)

What size are you looking for? We usually have extra scrap pieces laying around the jobs.


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Nov 1, 2015)

Ditch the pipe and build it outta rock. Your gonna reduce airflow drastically adding the pipe. Or if you cut enough holes in the pipe to get airflow you need you might as well not have put the pipe in in the first place!


----------



## carver (Nov 1, 2015)

I use a large cast Iron pot


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 1, 2015)

I had a local metal shop make mine, cut,rolled and welded $30.


----------



## crokseti (Nov 2, 2015)

I use a washing machine tub set on 4 bricks. A drier tub would woek just fine also. You can rock around either.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 2, 2015)

Good ideas . I need one about four feet in diameter and three feet tall. We had a short fire pit and a lady fell back into it. She suffered bad burns. We want another one a little taller.


----------



## Stroker (Nov 2, 2015)

How about a 55 gallon drum with some breather holes cut out around the bottom. Stoke one up right and the whole barrel will get red hot. I normally get about 2 years out of mine but they get used and abused. Clean them out after each use and keep dry they'll last 4-5 years. You can find them on craigslist for $15-20.


----------



## dport7 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thats a big fire pit! Here's what I did. Cut a 55 gal. drum and put the landscape blocks around it.











 I also dug in a reverse chimney, give it some draft from the outside.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 2, 2015)

dport7 said:


> Thats a big fire pit! Here's what I did. Cut a 55 gal. drum and put the landscape blocks around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the inset deck.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 2, 2015)

We just used the blocks without a metal ring, added sand under bottom roll, then placed gravel inside. Worked great but gonna do that hanger over ours next.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 2, 2015)

dport7 said:


> Thats a big fire pit! Here's what I did. Cut a 55 gal. drum and put the landscape blocks around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it. How is the reverse chimney made.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 2, 2015)

This is what I would use. If you're not planning on ever moving it, it'd be considered a permanent structure.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 2, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> This is what I would use. If you're not planning on ever moving it, it'd be considered a permanent structure.



Where did you get that and how much does it weigh ?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 2, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Where did you get that and how much does it weigh ?



It's not mine. I actually got that pic from a google search. A buddy has one that is 36" tall and 48" inside diameter. He uses his as a fire/bbq pit and it works great. His has a 12" hole on one side that was precast into it. That's where he adds wood if he's cooking on it. I'd have to guess that it weighs about 1400lbs.

Do you have a Foley Concrete or similar in your area. Anyone that sells storm drainage systems would have it. Couldn't begin to guess a cost. My buddy got his free off a jobsite from a foreman who overestimated the job.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 3, 2015)

That's  a pice of concrete pipe that they sawed off when they need to join in to a man hole .. It doesn't weigh 1400 pounds though lol


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's  a pice of concrete pipe that they sawed off when they need to join in to a man hole .. It doesn't weigh 1400 pounds though lol



That's right, if you want something like that, find a local company that installs sanitary and sewer pipe. They'll have busted and broken joints they can't use, probably can get it next to nothing. Or find a subdivision under construction and ask for the foreman. Believe it or not you can cut that pipe to length with a sledgehammer. Looks like that's how the piece above was done.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 3, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> It's not mine. I actually got that pic from a google search. A buddy has one that is *36" tall and 48" inside diameter.* He uses his as a fire/bbq pit and it works great. His has a 12" hole on one side that was precast into it. That's where he adds wood if he's cooking on it. I'd have to guess that it weighs about 1400lbs.
> 
> Do you have a Foley Concrete or similar in your area. Anyone that sells storm drainage systems would have it. Couldn't begin to guess a cost. My buddy got his free off a jobsite from a foreman who overestimated the job.





Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's  a pice of concrete pipe that they sawed off when they need to join in to a man hole .. It doesn't weigh 1400 pounds though lol


Would actually weigh about 3,000 pounds based on the 48" inside diameter and 36" high as it weighs 1,000 pounds per LF


----------



## rhardy (Nov 3, 2015)

Why don't you just find a farmer that has a old back tire rim for a big tractor are a combine, they make great fire rings, or you can get 2-3 old 18 wheeler rims an weld them together also


----------



## Hoss78 (Nov 3, 2015)

Try g&w equipment in hazelhurst ga they have old skitter rims for $50. I bought one a couple months back and wound up with less than $200 in mine with stones and all. And it will be a long long time before it rust out if ever.


----------



## GaMudd (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey 3ringer, if you ever find the culvert you're looking for, let me know.  I'm down around you and would like to do the same thing.  I like that concrete pipe, but my back wouldn't care for it at all!


----------



## dport7 (Nov 6, 2015)

3ringer said:


> I like it. How is the reverse chimney made.



It is made from 6"x 6" cinder block. I dug it in to the center of the pit, cut the side out of the one outside the pit,   upright, with the cut side snug to the one's lying down, then placed one on top of it. The board on top is the draft control.


----------

